# Straight Lines



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of you guys called me a hack! And complained I didn't know how to do a nice roof!
Well, LAY IT ON ME!!!! ARE THESE LINES STRIAGHT ENOUGH FOR YOU!


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Are the edges straight enough for you?????


----------



## builderr (Apr 1, 2009)

perfect


----------



## T-LOCK (Apr 1, 2009)

I likethe flashing detail around window and chimney. Whats with the short coarse above the valley? Looks like a h/o special.


----------



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks good Tinner, you must have used g-tape.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL Frank.

I sure hope that the home owner actually did that.

Ed


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Does it come with a warranty upgrade?*

You must be one of those "Select Shingle Roofers".

Did you sell the 5 Star warranty with that job?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

:jester: I thought you guys would enjoy this. The house is for sale and as a condition of the sale, a new roof must have been required. Looks like somebody gave them one!:laughing:


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's the side roof.


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

I think the new owner is using the lot only...


----------



## Johnk (Oct 30, 2008)

LMAO:laughing::laughing:


----------



## T-LOCK (Apr 1, 2009)

somebody has got alot of work ahead of them.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Frank,

You are improving. Keep up the good work and one day (in another 20 yrs.) you'll be as good as the rest of us.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Jack The Roofer said:


> You must be one of those "Select Shingle Roofers".
> 
> Did you sell the 5 Star warranty with that job?


Me Thinks That Jack did Not Get The Joke.....LOL!!!

Ed


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Me Thinks That Jack did Not Get The Joke.....LOL!!!
> 
> Ed


Methinks a couple didn't, Ed. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## criroofsolutions (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL,I love it.just line 'em up.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> Methinks a couple didn't, Ed. :laughing: :laughing:


Happy April Fools Day from Tinner guys.

Ed


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

:thumbup:Excelent job Frank,right up there with that siding job you posted on c/t awhile back


----------



## silvertree (Apr 3, 2009)

Frank, I'm speechless, damn, you got all those little pieces to go together well.
4 nails per piece and a dab of silicone on each nail head too I'll bet.
Makes me want to learn roofing, as far as your pictures show it's just like tiling


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

silvertree said:


> Frank, I'm speechless, damn, you got all those little pieces to go together well.
> 4 nails per piece and a dab of silicone on each nail head too I'll bet.
> Makes me want to learn roofing, as far as your pictures show it's just like tiling


He don't need no stinking nails.

The silly-cone is good enough for that homeowner I suppose.

Ed


----------



## deanoz (Apr 26, 2009)

VERY NICE. Is this a stick-on product? i am inexperienced with these type of roofs. in Australia roofs are covered with either concrete and terracotta tiles or corrogated tin, this is my certified field.


----------



## Jasonthompson (Jan 25, 2010)

That is the best job ever for a retard. I guess they never read the package on how to install shingles.


----------



## ROOFWORKSLTD (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks good, could be a little straighter. =D


----------



## InfinityRoofer (Mar 15, 2010)

Funny stuff. Nice and straight, and better than no shingles at all!


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

I wonder if the seams in the plywood line up also. I would not be shocked.
Where do you find all these roofs Tinner?


----------

